# Arc Audio KAR-400.4 $72.12!!!



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

LKQ on ebay has an ARC AUDIO KAR-400.4 for $72.12 shipped:

Arc Audio Aftermarket Amplifier Kar 400 4 LKQ | eBay


----------

